# Hemangioma scabbing and peeling?



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

My 4 month old daughter has a hemangioma on her chest. I noticed just earlier today that it was closer to the surface of the skin. Then the skin around it looked like it was peeling, and now, just a couple hours later, it appears to be forming a scab on the skin... does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

DD has an "H" (for short) that actually broke open and bled and we had to keep it covered with a bandaid for quite some time. "H"s go through a growth phase, then a latent phase where they dont do anything, then a shrinking phase. The length of each phase is different for each child, so no one can tell you when exactly it will stop growing, but it DOES stop, and it DOES shrink in time. DD is almost 2 and hers is just a small slightly raised pink spot now. It was so much trouble back then though because it was on her face and she would rub or scratch it and it would bleed like crazy. I guess just dont be suprised if it does open up and bleed, its just growing rapidly. I dont know what other info to give you, but you can PM me if you want to chat about it. ((hugs))


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

We were lucky with DS - his H didn't ever ulcerate. There's a great vascular malformation (hemangiomas, port wine stains etc) web group at MSN that you might want to consider joining. Some people are agressive with treatment (and, depending on where the H is located, sometimes they NEED to be agressive!) and others just sit and wait. They would be able to help answer your questions, give you hugs from those who have BTDT etc.

Click HERE to see the photo story of DS's hemangioma
His is a compound H. Both the red spot and the swelling under the skin. Sounds like your DD has only the superficial red spot from your post.


----------



## nurture (Jun 29, 2006)

I know this is terrible but you shouldn't lose hope. The son of my sister has the same ailment though he hasn't recovered completely but there is hope. Now it is a possible with laser treatment and surgery. Recently, the doctor prescribed steroid medicine which I ordered from a certain online pharmacy; I think it was Canada pharmacy. His condition is improving now. We are happy because we are now sure that he'll be cured.


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

Everything I've ever read says that all hemangiomas are 100% gone by ten year old. If the child has a lot of ulcerations etc there will likely be damage to the skin in that area, but the H itself will go away all on its own.

If it's not causing problems, it's usually better to leave it alone and wait for it to involute all on its own. I'm not big on unnecessary surgeries for anyone - but especially on children.

From what I've heard, laser treatments hurt like h***. It's been described as being snapped REALLY HARD with a rubber band over and over in the same place. Now, imagine that on a very tender area - on a baby or young child. No thank you.

Steroids cause other serious problems for the body.
I'm not against people doing these things when necessary, but as long as your DD doesn't have problems, I'd suggest leaving it alone. Just my two cents.

I had a very hard time emotionally walking around with my beautiful son and all people could see was this giant lump on his head. They'd look at me like I'd hurt him/abused him. etc. I can't even begin to imagine how parents must feel when their child has a H on their face. You are very fortunate that hers is on her tummy. That's so easy to keep covered (both to avoid the strange looks and to protect it from injury).
Speaking of injury - the only real potential problem (for a H on the tummy) is if it gets a severe bleed. Sometimes it can be bad enough to need to go to an emergency room to get help to stop the bleeding. (DS never had a bleed thankfully.)


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep, we did the "wait and see" method as well, even though Lucy's "H" was bleeding frequently and she had to wear the bandaid on her face all the time. We DID consult a specialist - which in our area was a plastic surgeon, he was wonderful and very reassuring and monitored the "H" and told us we can always call him if we had questions or needed help. Because it was on her face he did give us the option of surgery (he didn't believe steroids were very effective) and we opted to wait under his care. I'm glad we did, its just something that resolves itself over time. I know each situation is different, but I just thought I'd throw that out there since I'd mentioned how awful Lucy's was - that we did the "wait and see" as well. Good luck!


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! We definitely wouldn't be doing any treatments (especially surgery) for it unless it was 100% necessary. I'd prefer to not have them go under any procedure, especially something that would probably mainly be cosmetic. I just didn't know what was going on with it! Thanks so much!


----------

